# Is Tesla an overpriced ripoff?



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

I’m assuming yes, but wanted to ask anyway. The tile roof is so nice looking, I figure that IF you need a new roof anyway perhaps it would be worth it?? But definitely not for people who rip off an already good roof. The most economical option would have to be those having a home built from scratch with Tesla title roof built on (no fee for roof removal). Another thing that I read, regarding the Tesla Powerwall & roof being economically viable, is that it would mostly favor new home builders who pass on the cost to connect to public utilities in the first place. Maybe with 3 or 4 Tesla Powerwalls you can be totally self sustained. Does anyone know how much it cost to connect a new home to public utilities? I’m a little fired up about how good looking I think the Tesla roof looks.


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

Let's see if they make it through the year without filing bankruptcy before deciding to buy anything they make.
.
The alt-media finance people think they are circling the drain. (Doug Casey, Bill Bonner, et.al.)


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Well I don’t believe they will go bankrupt but I get why one would think that for they have $1.1 billion in bonds due in the next twelve months and they aren’t even profitable. Question is who owns that bond debt. If it’s Musk himself he just lets the stock collapse and takes the equity back but I can’t imagine that helping him sale shares later so I wouldn’t believe that likely. He could also sale shares and pay it back but the increased supply will wreck havoc on the stock. For clarity I have made money on this stock and hold some shares that are all profit to me. 

If the Model 3 and the house roof thing get off the ground I have faith this is a rocking the world co. A driverless car for $35k all electric and profitable....there is a reason he took a 600,000 orders


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Oh I didn't know that they were financially shady. I could actually see ONLY buying the Tesla roof tiles, they are rated for 30 years and extremely impact resistant, and as I've said very good looking. So it seems like if you were to go with a Tesla solar rooftop only, with the rest of the unit being non-Tesla, it probably wouldn't even matter if they went bankrupt.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

First I heard of the roofing tiles. The car company is very valuable to have never made a dime in profits. They teamed up with some Jap car company a few years back Nissan maybe? to try to have a joint venture..and whichever car company it was knew more about how to build electric cars than Tesla did. 
https://www.nbcnews.com/business/au...t-half-cars-it-ever-built-shares-tank-n861421


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

And not a single one of ya provided a link for these good looking roofs/walls?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> The most economical option would have to be those having a home built from scratch with Tesla title roof built on (no fee for roof removal).


Ummm, not so much. Mrs Inor and I are in the final stages of building a home from scratch. We explored a large number of solar options, including Tesla, because I really do not want to be tied to the grid. But the economics just do not work out. The main problem was the inverter/converter (going from DC to AC). Those suckers run between $8K and $12K for the amount of power I want, and they only last for 8 or 10 years, not even considering batteries! That amortizes out to about double what I pay from the electric co-op.

Tesla is a great idea, but until they can show me a savings or at least a parity, I cannot dump the money on them.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> And not a single one of ya provided a link for these good looking roofs/walls?


Well to tell the truth they look just like normal roof tiles, but I guess that once I know that the tiles are solar panels they look 10 times better looking to me ha


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Thank you Sir!


----------

